# Serbian (BCS): evo, još je moj email ali skoro nikad ne čekiram



## thekatsmeow

I am trying to figure out what this says, it was sent to me in an email!

... Evo jos je moj email ali skoro nikad ne cekiram. ...


----------



## dark_helmut

Broken Serbian/BCS. I think the meaning is: ... This is still my e-mail, but I check it very rarely. ...


----------



## Tagarela

Hi,

A doubt, does _čekiram_ the first person singular form of "čekit" (I'm not sure about infinitives in BCS) that would come from Engish "Check"?

Good bye.:


----------



## slavic_one

... Here, it's still my email but I check it almost never. ...


----------



## Duya

Tagarela said:


> A doubt, does _čekiram_ the first person singular form of "čekit" (I'm not sure about infinitives in BCS) that would come from Engish "Check"?



Yes. 

It's a recent loan (obviously). Normally, one can _čekirati _only plane tickets, or a check box control on computer. I suppose that emigrants also use it in more general sense (where the regular Slavic _provjeriti _is called for).


----------



## slavic_one

Pogledati, "baciti oko", not only provjeriti...


----------



## sauge

"čekirati" comes from the English verb "to check" (provjeriti), as Duya has correctly explained. it is widely used in everyday conversations everywhere in Croatia (and Serbia, and Bosnia...), not only by emigrants, as well as many other English expressions .


----------



## Duya

sauge said:


> it is widely used in everyday conversations everywhere in Croatia (and Serbia, and Bosnia...), not only by emigrants



. Don't tell me that you, or anybody you know, _čekira da li je stigla pošta_ or _čekira ima li dovoljno novca na računu_. 

The only contexts where I heard this verb used by common people is _čekirati karte_ (check-in on the airport) or _čekirati neku opciju _(on the computer).

Surely this and similar expressions (_apdejtovati, __po difoltu_) protruded into computer-related jargon, but saying these are "everyday conversations everywhere" is quite an overstatement.


----------



## sauge

Actually, I often say "nisu mi čekirali putovnicu", "moram apdejtati svoju muzičku kulturu"(="I have to update my musical culture", as I'm still stuck with U2 and The Clash), "čekiram taj prijevod" (I said this today!)... it seems that it depends on sociocultural context? But I can hear many English expressions even on TV, where many linguists struggle to reestablish Croatian grammar rules, under growing English influence.


----------



## Duya

Sigh... I suppose I'm too old for this... stuff.


----------



## phosphore

Duya said:


> . Don't tell me that you, or anybody you know, _čekira da li je stigla pošta_ or _čekira ima li dovoljno novca na računu_.
> 
> The only contexts where I heard this verb used by common people is _čekirati karte_ (check-in on the airport) or _čekirati neku opciju _(on the computer).


 
I use _čekirati_ only when speaking about _check boxes_ and I have never heard anyone saying _čekirati poštu_, although I would understand what one would mean saying that.


----------



## slavic_one

phosphore said:


> I use _čekirati_ only when speaking about _check boxes_ and I have never heard anyone saying _čekirati poštu_, although I would understand what one would mean saying that.



I use "označiti" for that  I don't use "čekirati".


----------



## thekatsmeow

Thank you all so much for your help!!!


----------

